# Turkoglu to Chicago?



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

I heard Chicago might be interested in Turkoglu and they're offering their first rounder as long as it isn't a top 3 pick, their second rounder and Dalibor Bagaric.
I think that would be a great deal.
You guys already have Gerald Wallace and Jim Jackson so you won't miss Turkoglu, you will get more depth at the 5 with Bagaric and you will also get a lottery pick that would possibly give you a future star!
What does everyone think?

Turkoglu will leave anyway when he becomes a FA because he doesn't want to rot on the bench.


----------



## SuttersFolly (Mar 19, 2003)

I see this as a one-sided trade benefitting Chicago and not the Kings. We'd be trading away a future All-Star for a guy who has been in the league three years and is going nowhere. He's been on the injured list half of the season, hasn't he? Maybe, if the Bulls were willing to trade Curry. But for a team rebuilding, I would think Chicago would want to hold onto those picks.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gaither</b>!
> I see this as a one-sided trade benefitting Chicago and not the Kings. We'd be trading away a future All-Star for a guy who has been in the league three years and is going nowhere. He's been on the injured list half of the season, hasn't he? Maybe, if the Bulls were willing to trade Curry. But for a team rebuilding, I would think Chicago would want to hold onto those picks.


Sorry Turk <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< Curry.


----------



## SuttersFolly (Mar 19, 2003)

Sorry about your "brother," RetroDreams. :| 

BTW, the Hedo for Curry isn't anymore lopsided than the one initially proposed. I think Turkoglu may very well ask to be traded, and be obliged. However, the Kings will want something of greater value than a three-year veteran who apparently is already past his prime.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

Well yeah but Turkoglu will never be an all-star in Sacramento as long as you guys have Peja. And you will have to re-sign him pretty soon. So why not trade him for a lottery pick (most likely Chicago's pick will be the 6th).


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

Petrie may want to trade Hedo but there is three things wrong with the proposed trade thought up by the writer Mike McGraw.

1) Petrie doesn't want draft pick. A 1st rounder means garanteed salary and that's a no-no. Remember Petrie traded Kings' pick to the Hawks last year.

2) Bagaric sucks. 

3) And he has another 2 yrs on his contract.


Hedo is going to be a restricted FA, the Kings can match any offer and keep him, whether he wants to leave or not. If he is to be traded, it probably won't happen until next year, when the Kings can do a sign-and-trade.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gaither</b>!
> Sorry about your brother, RetroDreams. :|
> 
> BTW, the Hedo for Curry isn't anymore lopsided than the one initially proposed. I think Turkoglu may very well ask to be traded, and be obliged. However, the Kings will want something of greater value than a three-year veteran who apparently is already past his prime.


Thanks.

I am from the old school that you never trade big for small. Right now, the Kings (and Hedo) are killing his trade value unfortunately with his diminished role.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>beb0p</b>!
> Petrie may want to trade Hedo but there is three things wrong with the proposed trade thought up by the writer Mike McGraw.
> 
> 1) Petrie doesn't want draft pick. A 1st rounder means garanteed salary and that's a no-no. Remember Petrie traded Kings' pick to the Hawks last year.
> ...


It's true that a draft pick is guaranteed money, but isn't it less guaranteed money than re-signing Hedo in the first place?


----------



## The Last Cameleer (Mar 31, 2003)

Hedo is worth a lot more than the proposed offer in this forum. While I would like to see him get playing time as much as the next Kings fan, I don't want to see it at this price.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Last Cameleer</b>!
> Hedo is worth a lot more than the proposed offer in this forum. While I would like to see him get playing time as much as the next Kings fan, I don't want to see it at this price.



Thats just it though. Hedo isnt getting the PT to prove his worth. No team is going to offer a ton for Hedo, since he isn't an allstar, even though many of the Sacto fans believe he can be. It doesn't matter, because he hasnt had a chance to really prove himself. Teams wont overpay for someone who is rotting away on the bench when they know that
A. Hedo will/already wants out
B. Kings wont extend his contract bec. of committed salary cap- and if they do, like mikedc said, why would they have trouble with paying a first rounder
C. Rotting on the bench means that Sacto cant find a way to get him PT. Either he isnt good enough to warrant increased PT, and in that case, Sacto will probably settle for less to unload him to avoid future possible problems or that he is struggling, which means teams wont overpay either.


----------



## SuttersFolly (Mar 19, 2003)

I think he's on the bench because J. Jackson has proven to be a better defensive player than Turkoglu. If Turkoglu could further develop this part of his game, he would be more valuable to the team. 

As I said earlier, I think Turkoglu will ask to be traded in the off-season, and I believe the Kings would honor that request. But I highly doubt Turkoglu would want to go to the Bulls, and almost certainly the Kings would not trade him for a player of Bagaric's caliber and a few future draft picks. That would be an insult both to Turkoglu and the Kings' management.


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> It's true that a draft pick is guaranteed money, but isn't it less guaranteed money than re-signing Hedo in the first place?



You have to remember it's Bagaric AND a 1st rounder. 
Add those two contracts together it's almost DOUBLE Hedo's current salary.

I don't see how it benefits the Kings. When you consider the Bulls' pick is near the late lottery. You don't usually get more than a solid role player with that pick.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

why do you guys think Turk is a great player? or will be? I need to know what to look for because i have yet to see it.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>beb0p</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, throw out Bagaric... if you want, you can have Trent Hassell or Roger Mason or Lonny Baxter plus the pick. They all make peanuts. Deal?


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

I refuse to trade Turk unless it's for Kerilinko(sp?), or Brent Barry. Turk is a valuable player, as he can play 4 different positions. He is also an excellent shooter, knows how to score, and make plays for others. You don't trade him away for some draft picks, just like you don't trade T-Mac for draft picks*looks at raptors*.

Why Kerilinko and Brent Barry? Because they can play D, and are all capable scorers. Christie only has a few good years left, so chances are Turk or Wallace would be taking over pretty soon. By trading Turk, you're trading your future SG. I would rather get a good defender who can fill Christie's shoes, than just let him go for nothing.


----------



## carrotz (Mar 30, 2003)

*When has Turkoglu been good?*

Hedo plays well whenever he gets significant court time. He's the type of player that flourishes when he gets time to get into a groove. Last season he was pretty good while Peja was out with his injury in the playoffs. He's fearless and a very good shooter with a game that's more athletic and tougher than Peja. He's gonna be good. :yes:


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> OK, throw out Bagaric... if you want, you can have Trent Hassell or Roger Mason or Lonny Baxter plus the pick. They all make peanuts. Deal?


Not so fast.

The point is we don't have to trade Hedo. The Kings have Hedo locked for two more yrs. Why trade him now for peanuts and a late lottery?

If Hedo is gone, and Jim Jackson decides to jet. That leaves a void in the rotation. 

So if you're a GM and you trade Turkoglu, you better be sure Jim Jackson is coming back for at least another year. And then you have to be very confident you can find a good replacement when JJ leaves (cuz he never stays at one team for very long).

And if the answer is no to either question, you don't trade Hedo. Period. Not for peanuts and a late lottery anyway.


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> why do you guys think Turk is a great player? or will be? I need to know what to look for because i have yet to see it.



I understand exactly what you mean. Hedo has been outrageously inconsistent. If I don’t follow the Kings, I’d be wondering what’s the big fuss too.

First of all, I don’t think Turkoglu is great. In fact, I think he has been a great disappointment, at least during this season, and on the scale of the Jay William saga. 

The way I see it, what makes him unique is his odd profile – a guard with a power forward’s body or a forward with guard skill (take your pick). His problem to overcome is that he doesn’t leap quick enough to be a good rebounder and not fast enough to be a wing player. But what cannot be overlooked is that he can play four positions. His game screams Mis-Matches. And coaches love them.

Last season, Adelman sometimes used Hedo at the 4 spot. You should see the look on Robert Traylor’s face when he found himself on the perimeter guarding Hedo, I could almost hear him mutter, “Where am I? What am I doing here?” Put Turk at the 4 you can draw the opposing 4 to the perimeter. Put him at the 2 he can shoot over players. Put him at the 1 and the post entry passes become much easier. Do a pick and roll with C-Web and watch how the other team defends two 6’10 dudes running pick and roll. You get the picture. The key here is size mismatches. 

Hedo is still a project. There are still too many holes in his game and I don’t think playing with a contending team like the Kings allows him much room to make mistakes and to learn from those mistakes. Furthermore, he is good but not great at anything. He can play four positions but has not shown he can claim any one as his natural position (You can say he plays all four equally well). He is a SF by default, but actually doesn't play there much until this season or when he was filling in for Peja. I think his best spot is SG along side a great PG shooter. So he can use some minutes to run the offense while the PG acts as the SG. But that's just me. 

What Petrie and many fans envisioned is someone in the mold of Dejan Bodiroga. Or at least the next Toni Kukoc. 

But it's hard to compare Hedo because there isn't another player like him. But what I think many Kings fans realize is that Hedo's odd combination of size and skill can be something very devastating. 

If he develops any consistency.


----------

